# Looking For Yarn



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

I am looking for a specific color of yarn. It is Red Heart Spruce #0362. 

My Mom has gotten half way through this beautiful Rippled blanket and found out she didn't have enough to finish, even tough she has used multiple colors. So, so looked all over Kingdom Come and couldn't find it. Then, she looks online and finds out that a staple color, a color I used all the time, has been discontinued! So, not only do I have to find a different green to use, but my Mother has to figure out how to finish her blanket. 

If anyone has any idea where I might be able to find a few hidden skeins of Spruce, please let me know!

Thank you!
M


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Fiber folks - I moved this here, as it was where it could not be seen much.
I'm hoping someone can help. I'll need to check my yarn at home later.

Angie


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I don't use Redheart, but was given a bag a few months back.....let me check it. If anyone wants the bag, let me know also. It's not a lot,maybe 10 skeins or so.:bored:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Angie she had already posted in one of our other threads. We have a few people on it. Thanks for looking out for the fiber folks


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

emilyrayne said:


> I am looking for a specific color of yarn. It is Red Heart Spruce #0362.
> 
> My Mom has gotten half way through this beautiful Rippled blanket and found out she didn't have enough to finish, even tough she has used multiple colors. So, so looked all over Kingdom Come and couldn't find it. Then, she looks online and finds out that a staple color, a color I used all the time, has been discontinued! So, not only do I have to find a different green to use, but my Mother has to figure out how to finish her blanket.
> 
> ...


Going to ask a friend of mine who has a stash of older yarns.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I checked, don't have it. sorry!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Sorry, my friend has light and dark sage, but not what you're looking for.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I'll ask my fiber buddies if they happen to have some. None in my stash.


----------



## sharplady (May 20, 2011)

These two still have it listed in their inventory.

Red Heart Super Saver Yarn red heart yarn skein super saver [] - $2.79 : Aunt Bens, Fabric, Yarn, Quilt Frames, Gifts, Decor, and more!

Red Heart

Hope that helps!


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

Thank you all for your help! I really appreciate it! If you come across any, please let me know! It's really driving my Mum nuts. She really doesn't even need that much.


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

UPDATE:

Thank you to SHARPLADY for being the Lady Detective and finding these wonderful sites. The S/H was a bear, but we bought it anyway while it was still available!

Thank you so much to all of you fine ladies for all of your help!

M


----------



## sharplady (May 20, 2011)

Glad that I was able to help!


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

Bad news... They cancelled my order after they confirmed it, took my money, and emailed me my shipping confirmation. "Oh, Im sorry but this is discontinued and we don't have any more" Well then why in the heck do you have it on your site? Why did you take my order? Why did you take my money?

Im a bit upset. Now I have to start my search all over again. * sigh *


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh I'm sorry  The search goes on.


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

YES unfortunitely the search goes on. And its only for one stupid skein! GRRR!

Thank you for all of your help ladies. If you come across any, please let me know!

Thanks, M


----------

